# Hardening Beeswax with carnauba wax



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

I have always made my own beeswax paste. I have some projects coming up which call for a slightly harder finish and so some carnauba wax is called for I think. But where do you get it? Most of the links I have seeen on Google are for ready made pastes or for car finishes.

Would welcome any suggestions


----------



## Scrit (2 Sep 2006)

Pretty sure that Craft Supplies in Derbyshire stock it. Simbles in Watford certainlty used to sell it, though I can't find it on their web site. I'd also try anywhere that does turning supplies. 

Scrit


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

Scrit":sjg3g342 said:


> Pretty sure that Craft Supplies in Derbyshire stock it. Simbles in Watford certainlty used to sell it, though I can't find it on their web site. I'd also try anywhere that does turning supplies.
> 
> Scrit



Yes - Craft Supplies do stock it. £5.45 for the product and £5.00 for postage. Whoa! :shock:


----------



## DaveL (2 Sep 2006)

You can buy it from Ocky'sebay shop, never used them, no idea if its a good price, just stumbled on it, as you do. :roll:


----------



## Colin C (2 Sep 2006)

You can also try Jenkins Here
Hopefully I have posted that link right  ( fingers crossed )


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

Colin C":3fm00h4a said:


> You can also try Jenkins Here
> Hopefully I have posted that link right  ( fingers crossed )



Yep - you psted it right (must learn how to do that) but I coudn't see any reference to Carnauba


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

DaveL":151f8y0q said:


> You can buy it from Ocky'sebay shop, never used them, no idea if its a good price, just stumbled on it, as you do. :roll:



Product prices look OK - just asked them to quote me a combined postage price....


----------



## Colin C (2 Sep 2006)

Paul 
Give them a ring on monday as I know that they do it, theyare just down the road from me and have used them for years


----------



## Paul Barrett (2 Sep 2006)

Colin C":1zrsgmaq said:


> Paul
> Give them a ring on monday as I know that they do it, theyare just down the road from me and have used them for years



That's good to know. Always prefer a recommendation - thanks


----------



## engineer one (15 Sep 2006)

hi there, was in isaac lord last afternoon, thurs, and they had some 
liberon carnuba wax in a 250 gramme bag, only one, but 
at least you now know that liberon do it.

paul :wink:


----------



## Adam (15 Sep 2006)

I'd recommend Thornes the beekeeping suppliers

www.thorne.co.uk

then click online shopping, then search for Carnauba.

Carnauba Wax - 50g	£1.22 Min:
Carnauba Wax - 250g	£4.30 Min:
Carnauba Wax - 500g	£8.09 Min:
Carnauba Wax, 1 kg	£15.45 Min: 









Adam


----------



## Paul Barrett (17 Sep 2006)

Thnaks everyone. I just discovered that Hexhamshire Hardwoods, just down te road from me, stock a beeswax / carnauba pate that's suitable for toys!


----------

